# Stronghold Crusader Windows 8



## Rexicus (17. November 2014)

Moin Leute, 

ich habe schon seit lange Zeit das Problem, dass ich auf Windows 8 kein Stronghold Crusader spielen kann. Durch das Internet kam ich auf die Idee, dass DirectX 9 nicht kompatibel ist. Nachdem ich Directx 9 Dateien heruntergeladen habe, funktioniert das Spiel immer noch nicht. Vielleicht habe ich da etwas falsch gemacht ? Ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

MfG


----------



## KonterSchock (18. November 2014)

rechts klick auf die crusader exe, dann Kompatibilität auf xp stellen, oder win7, dann müsste es gehen, hab das spiel auch noch, es läuft zuzeit auf mein tab mit einer intel hd 0815 gpu, da ist auch win8.1 drauf.


----------



## Rexicus (18. November 2014)

Leider hat das bei mir überhaupt nichts getan. Das Spiel ist im Kompatibilitätsmodus immer noch nicht gestartet. Verschiedene Einstellungen wie als Administrator ausführen oder in einer anderen Auflösung hat alles leider nicht funktioniert.

Ich habe auch schon versucht durch manuelle .dll Dateien wie mss32.dll das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen. Gebracht hat es im Endeffekt leider gar nichts. Daher bin ich derzeit sehr ratlos und habe keine weiteren Ideen mehr wie das Spiel zum laufen bekommen würde.


----------



## Xracmoth (18. November 2014)

Neuinstallation? Aber vorher noch Spielstände sichern!


----------



## Rexicus (18. November 2014)

Neuinstallation bringt leider nichts, habe ich schon mehrmals versucht. Der kann das Spiel ( nachdem es installiert ist ) einfach nicht öffnen. Es bleibt mit schwarten screen gefreezed und paar Sekunden später sagt er mir, Stronghold Crusader.exe funktioniert nicht mehr und wird jetzt beendet..


----------



## TroaX (19. November 2014)

Downloaden: All in One Runtimes Download - ComputerBase
Damit einmal alle VC++ Runtimes installieren und DX 9 nochmals drüberbügeln. Wenn es dann immernoch nicht funktioniert, dann DX 9.29 des SDK's nachinstallieren: DirectX - Download - CHIP (Bitte auf manuelle Installation dort klicken!)

Wichtig: System nach der Installation der Runtimes neustarten!

Und wie schon beschrieben Windows XP, Vista oder 7 Kompatibilität beim Spiel einschalten.

Und wenn es am Ende immernoch nicht geht, wird es wohl an was blödem wie nem Kopierschutz liegen. Denn dann sollten eigentlich alle Bibliotheken und Runtimes vorhanden sein.


----------



## Shadowsilvie (15. März 2015)

Ich hatte genau dasselbe Problem. Du musst in den Einstellungen unter ''Systemeinstellungen'' bei 'System und Sicherheit' nach 'Probleme erkennen und beheben' suchen. Dort findest du bei  ''Programme''  die Wahl 'Programme ausführen, die für vorherige Versionen von Windows entwickelt wurden'. Hier musst du das Spiel suchen und alles befolgen wie es dort steht. Am Ende wird das Spiel an Windows 8 angepasst und du kannst es reibungslos spielen. Good Luck!!


----------

